

Anyone Looking for Non-Technical Co-Founder in NYC? - mattgerboth

I am located in NYC and am looking to join a technical person or a team to work on a start-up.  I am willing to work my ass off including weeknights, weekends, or whatever it takes. I am willing to work 24/7 on this and give up everything else in my life to work on this.  I have my own ideas, but I am completely open to joining others on their idea.<p>Here is a little about me:<p>-I graduated from one of the top undergraduate business schools in America (currently ranked in the top 5 on Business Week’s top undergraduate business school ranking list)<p>-I have worked at Google and Salesforce.<p>-I am really good at people's skills, presenting, networking, and business development. I am also an extrovert and pretty easy to get along with.<p>-I consider my specialty to be in business development, business strategy, marketing, and project management.<p>-I am a go-getter, and does not need to be told things. I literally can do everything that does not involve coding so that coders can concentrate on coding and building the product.<p>-I have researched heavily into how other start-ups have made it big in terms of their execution and marketing.<p>-I am constantly reading and consider myself well read.  I have obviously read classics such as the lean startup and all of Paul Graham’s essays.  I also have read many books in different fields such as: management, psychology, philosophy, and biographies of successful entrepreneurs.<p>-Right now, I am getting more technical myself as I am currently learning Ruby on Rails very intensively.  Getting more technical never hurts but only makes me understand a technical person’s point of view.<p>I am looking to join people who are extremely dedicated and are willing work their asses off to make a successful startup.  If you are action-oriented, hacker-type, live in NYC, and are looking for a non-technical co-founder that fits the description above then please contact me at matt.gerboth@gmail.com.<p>Thanks
======
fearless
A bit of advice: your post is missing the one word that matters: sales. Don't
say what you're not(ie not technical) or that you have "people skills". Just
talk about your sales ability. If I were looking for a tech cofounder, this is
what my entire pitch would be: "If you build a product, I can sell it. Here's
how much revenue I brought in at my last job." And that's all you need.

